# giant fish bowl anyone?



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Hotel Radisson Blu in Berlin | WHAT THE COOL


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy man thats cool. Can anyone dive in it? Or just the 'maintenance' crew?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is so cool. And it will revolutionize the job of window cleaning!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember seeing this the first time... WOW... sstill so amazing!


----------

